# Huawei E3372 LTE USB-stick



## balanga (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a Huawei E3372 LTE USB-stick, and am trying to find out its specification.

http://www.store4g.com/huawei-e3372/

Unfortunately there are many different models, and I'm not sure which I have. Is there any way I can find which it is as well as the VID and PID.

I believe I need to use usb_modeswitch before I can use it with FreeBSD, but the specifics of how this should be done depends on which model it is AFAICT. At the moment when I plug it in I get a lot of cd0:umass errors because it has the wrong mode, presumably it is in storage mode.

Running `lsusb` shows 

```
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.3:  ID 12d1:14fe Huawei .... (Mass Storage Mode)
```

Does ID show VID & PID?


----------



## aragats (Aug 11, 2017)

balanga said:


> Does ID show VID & PID?


Why not just trying to search the Internet for "12d1:14fe" (including the quotes)?
You will find many discussions about the modem and using _usb_modeswitch_ for it.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 12, 2017)

There is this guy with a post just like yours.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60980

Stalled since May?


----------



## balanga (Aug 12, 2017)

aragats said:


> Why not just trying to search the Internet for "12d1:14fe" (including the quotes)?
> You will find many discussions about the modem and using _usb_modeswitch_ for it.



Thanks, I never thought of doing a search like that. Interestingly the first it comes up with a Huawei E352s-5 so I guess the PID is not totally specific to the E3372 - the model I'm using, but I'll read on..


----------



## balanga (Aug 12, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> There is this guy with a post just like yours.
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60980
> 
> Stalled since May?



Yes that poor chap has been struggling to get the thing working for ages - he should probably take up gardening as a hobby . 

The problem is that the E3372 comes in two variants - HiLink/router-mode and Stick/modem-mode, but there is also storage mode which I need to change using usb_modeswitch. And there can be some jiggery pokery involved in switching between the two modes as you can see in this demo:






Apparently mine is a HiLink variety, but I'm still not sure which I need. I guess if I want to use a laptop as a WWAN-WLAN router that would be fine.

I'll just leave a couple of links here in case anyone needs them...


http://www.0xf8.org/2017/01/flashing-a-huawei-e3372h-4g-lte-stick-from-hilink-to-stick-mode/

http://blog.asiantuntijakaveri.fi/2015/07/convert-huawei-e3372h-153-from.html


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 12, 2017)

I think your wrong. Your modem is not in Hi-Link mode,
Just look at the ATI you posted in May

Manufacturer:  huawei
Model:   E3372
Revision:  21.180.01.00.00

See the 21.xxx.xx.xx.xx in your output
The page you referenced above says 22.xxx.xx.xx.xx is Hi-Link.

Hi Link also does not allow AT command prompt, whereas you have an AT command prompt.

I think you need to follow these instructions to the tee. They are exactly what is needed.
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2016-April/006656.html


----------



## balanga (Aug 13, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> I think your wrong. Your modem is not in Hi-Link mode,
> Just look at the ATI you posted in May



I was told on a different forum that I have a Hi-Link modem

'Modems with serial numbers beginning with "G4P" are e3372h'  Mine has  G4PDW 158 17000240. Maybe it has been converted...


----------

